
Ask HN: What are some financial newsletters you subscribe to? - mkbkn
This question is for those who are actively trading or investing in stock markets.
======
pbk1
Used to work in finance, now work in fintech. I read Matt Levine's Money Stuff
newsletter every single day.

------
marketgod
Most of them are useless. What's your goal?

